# Linux installtion ohne CD-Rom



## Johannes7146 (8. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen.

ich hab beschlossen mich mal mit linux zu beschäftigen und evtl (wenn es mir gefällt) sogar ganz umzusteigen.
Solange ich das allerdings noch nicht getan habe möchte ich u.a. auch win xp auf dem rechner belassen.
Meine 40GB platte hab ich daher in 2 x 20GB aufgeteilt.

allerdings besitze ich weder eine Linux CD noch habe ich die möglichkeit mir eine iso zu brennen, da ich keinen brenner besitze.

Booten kann ich von CD,Floppy oder HDD. (kein netzwerkbooten möglich)
Die möglichkeit eine iso datei via deamon tools auf einem rechner zu emulieren und freizugeben habe ich nicht, da ich keinen 2. Rechner besitze.

Also meine Frage nun, wie bekomm ich linux auf meinen Rechner?
gibt es die möglichkeit über floppy zu booten und dann über das internet zu installieren?
oder gibt es eine möglich keit aus dem laufendem windows heraus die freie 20GB partition in eine linux partition umzuwandeln und die setup dateien aufzuspielen?

als einsteiger wurde mir Ubuntu (7.04) empfohlen?
ist das ratsam?

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## zerix (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Wenn du nicht brennen kannst, bleibt meiner Meinung nach als letzte Möglichkeit eine Zeitschrift zu kaufen, in der eine Linux-CD mit enthalten ist. 

Ubuntu ist recht einfach und benutzerfreundlich gehalten. Also es entspricht nichts dagegen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Radhad (8. Januar 2008)

Kann dir ein Bekannter einen CD / DVD Brenner leihen? Oder vielleicht sogar das Image für dich runterladen und brennen? Ansonsten: ein Brenner für CD/DVD kostet heutzutage ca. 25-35 Euro. Ich hab für meinen Samsung Brenner (unter einer Billig-Marke vermakrtet) 32 Euro bezahlt vor über 6 Monaten. Die Investition würde sich schon lohnen. Wenn du einen Laptop hast ist das natürlich was anderes, da bräuchtest du einen externen Brenner der per USB angeschlossen wird. Die dürften aber etwas teurer sein.


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Du kannst auch eine Installation von Ubuntu von Windows aus starten und übers Netzwerk installieren. Hier steht wie's geht: 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows

Dort steht auch wie du die Installation von einem Image aus bewerkstelligen kannst (falls du schon die Alternative Installations-CD runtergeladen hast).

Gruß


----------



## stain (8. Januar 2008)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.winboard.org/forum/burning/61321-iso-auf-usb-stick-brennen.html


----------



## vault-tec (8. Januar 2008)

Und zu guter Letzt kannst du -ein paar Wochen Geduld vorausgesetzt- dir auch einfach eine gratis CD von Canonical zuschicken lassen. Kostet nix außer der Wartezeit, nichtmal Porto:

https://shipit.ubuntu.com/

Ich habe mir von dort auch (zusätzlich) eine CD schicken lassen; nach nichtmal 2 Wochen war die da. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Die aktuelle Version ist übrigens 7.10, nicht 7.04.


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. Januar 2008)

hab ne schöne alternative gefunde für die leute die direkt von windos aus umsteigen wollen (so wie ich)

http://wubi-installer.org/index.php

man bekommt eine .exe datei (9,9mb) danach legt man fest auf welche festplatte das ganze entstehen soll, wie groß das ganze max werden darf, benutzername und passwort fest.
Danach beginnt ein download (696.2mb)
soweit bin ich im mom, angelbtlich soll dann beim neubooten des linux setup starten....mal schaun was nachher passiert! werde mich nochmal melden


----------



## vault-tec (9. Januar 2008)

Ah ja, richtitg, der Wubi-Installer... Die Methode war mir glatt entfallen. Vorteil hier ganz klar: Solltest du jemals genug von Ubuntu haben, kannst du es einfach ganz bequem über den Windows-Software-Dialog wieder deinstallieren. Na dann, mal viel Erfolg damit; und falls du eine Installationsanleitung benötigst: 

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi?highlight=(wubi)


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

